
Show HN: Explore news through entity graphs - nloui
https://www.civicfeed.com/newsexplorer
======
nloui
Hi HN,

Explore News is a side project I built that helps you visualizes how people
and organizations are connected through a graph.

As part of the work we do at CivicFeed, we've built a pipeline of
news/social/government datasets. From there, we run our own entity extraction
and entity disambiguation algorithms.

Over the weekend, I was curious about how we could use this data to show how
news stories connect people and organizations.

So to play with it, type in a query (or click one of the suggestions). It'll
return the top entities most associated with that query. Then click another
gray dot. When you do, it'll return the top entities associated with that
query then connect any dots.

Keep exploring from there.

